# Hello! New user here!



## rozja595canada (Nov 19, 2021)

Canadian expat in my 40s, dual Canadian/US citizen with dual citizen children.

Only made this account to post about a sensitive situation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome the TAM!


----------

